# Garage door hinge and how to separate.



## Earle_Bartolome (Mar 5, 2017)

Trying to repair or replace the top panel. Any ideas on the best way to separate them without damaging them?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








I know they snap together but, is there a trick on separating them?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T707A using Tapatalk


----------



## havasu (Mar 5, 2017)

It seems those are riveted. Drill them out? Can you take a pic of the other side of the door in that area?


----------



## Earle_Bartolome (Mar 5, 2017)

Yes, they're riveted. Plain door on the other side. The voot ok n is plastic and the top is snap in to it. I'll get some more pics in a little bit.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T707A using Tapatalk


----------



## Earle_Bartolome (Mar 5, 2017)

"The bottom is plastic"

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T707A using Tapatalk


----------



## wedge013 (Sep 6, 2021)

did you figure out how to separate them


----------



## kok328 (Sep 7, 2021)

Don't drill the rivets out, they hold the hinge bracket onto the panel.
Google your door maker model and get some more info.
Looks like you might need a large flat blade screw driver and/or have to tilt the panel to 90 degrees to get it to release from the other panel.


----------



## Eddie_T (Sep 7, 2021)

These instructions may help, scroll to section 8, pp 24, 25.
https://landmarkgaragedoors.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/08/BannerCollectionOM.pdf


----------



## mabloodhound (Sep 8, 2021)

DoNot remove the rivets.  See Eddie's post above.


----------



## Sparky617 (Sep 8, 2021)

This post is 4 years old and the OP hasn't been back since posting this thread.  Don't expect any answers to your questions.


----------



## Eddie_T (Sep 8, 2021)

I hate a "hit and run". I feel they are just using us as their final solution could add to the database.


----------



## Mykal451 (Jun 20, 2022)

Success !! I have this type of plastic hinge on my OverheadDoor 9'x7' doors (3 hinges per panel). Finally painting the inside of the garage after 14 years, decide to remove the doors to replace some weathered sheetrock. So separating the panels seems the best method.

I used a small flat bar and a putty knife, here's my process . . .
1) Start with the left or right hinge, then move to the center hinge and then the remaining hinge.
2) Wedge the putty knife into the back portion of the plastic hinge clip, between the door pin and the plastic edge and then make sure the putty knife is centered (see image).
3) Once the putty knife is inserted in the back section of the hinge (it should stay-put on its own). I then use the hook end of the flat bar against the putty knife and the outside edge of the plastic hinge clip, lifting the flat bar will push the putty knife backwards and also pry open the closer edge of the plastic hinge, you can hold this situation with one hand, then use a flat-blade screw driver to carefully pry up the door pin it should pop out.

Hope this helps a few folks out there.
-michael


----------

